# Considering donor egg after a bio child



## faraday (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm new to posting here but have been lurking for ages, I'm in a quandary & would love to hear from anyone in a similar position.

We have a biological son, we would love a sibling, we have very little money & our 'diagnosis' is unexplained. I'm 33, stim well & get a reasonable number of eggs (13-19), good fertilisation with ICSI but crap with IVF, the embryos initially look good but drop off after day 3 & we get a piddly number of not great looking blasts. We're both worn out from IF treatment & just want to put it behind us. I'm seriously considering moving to donor eggs, ideally we'd have another go with my eggs first but I don't want to chuck money at it forever.  

It seems to me that there are a whole lot of issues with DE when you already have a bio child. I am not worried that I wouldn't love any resulting child as much as my ds, but I guess I'm worried about how other people would treat the children. Has anyone gone down a similar path? How do you feel about it?


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Faraday,


Dh and i are considering a similar thing, we had 2 ISCI BFN's, we then were told that the only chance we had of a pregnancy would be to use a sperm donor as DH's 2 SA's were terrible, one had 0 sperm and one had 4 sperm, so no more ICSI, so we moved onto DIUI's and had 3 in 6 months, after our 3rd BFN we decided to re-evaluate what we wanted to do, so we agreed to carry on and do another 6 before moving onto DIVF, but the following month i got my amazing natural BFP, we've been TTC since i got my AF back with no luck, so we are now considering going back to the DIUI/DIVF, but we need to have another SA done to see where we stand.


Best of luck in whatever you decide.

Debs


----------



## faraday (Dec 19, 2007)

Debs thanks! It's really helpful to hear from other people.

Many congratulations on your beautiful girl! DH wants to try naturally for a few months before we edcide what to do; I guess you never know!


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Not sure if I can be of any help - but I am 26 weeks preg with a donor egg - my DD will be 7 in May - she was conceived at IVF3 with my own eggs, a miracle really as my FSH was really high and egg production very low. She is aware that the baby is from a DE as we have been open with her about the whole IVF thing for quite some time now.

Bets of luck 

Rsmum X


----------

